# Shoveling your roof in a Winnipeg winter



## pristineroofing (Sep 6, 2013)

As a roofing company in Winnipeg, Manitoba, Pristine Roofing deals with cold weather and lots of snow for a good part of the year. But as proud Winnipeggers, we know how to handle winter and part of that is taking proper care of your roof during the winter months. 

Failing to shovel your roof can lead to costly water damage. We've still got a few more months of winter left and we'd like to share our recommendations on removing snow from your roof including when to shovel, what tools to use and techniques to minimize potential water damage. Read our post here: http://www.pristineroofing.com/wp/2013/01/17/shoveling-your-roof-to-prevent-damage/

What tips or experiences do you guys have when it comes roofs and winter?


----------



## roofermann (Jul 7, 2012)

Stay inside and laugh at spammy posts.


----------



## 1985gt (Dec 21, 2010)

We've used snow blowers on roofs before. Flat roofs anyway. The trusses were already separating from the block wall and they were expecting another good wet snow later in the day.

Stopped raking off shingle roofs the first year we did it. Not worth the time or effort.


----------

